# 45 Long Colt Load



## Barney (Jan 11, 2009)

I am looking at 3 different books for a recipe for a 255 grain cast SWC using a CCI 300 primer and 2400 powder. Looks like as close as I can get the books are using a 350 primer. I am thinking a 17 or 17.5 grain load should be a safe load for simply "PLINKING". I am not using these pistols (Ruger blackhawks) for hunting, simply like to get them out of the safe and shoot them on occasion. Does anyone have specific info using this grain load?


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

for a 45 colt I load really light, like 5 to 8 grains depending on powder they are great plinking loads and alot less recoil


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

If you want a plinking load use 7 grains of Clays It's good for short range


----------

